# can u calibrate a habistat dimming stat?



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

as aBOVE.MINES ABOUT TEN DEGREES OUT


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I tend to ignore the temps on the dial and just set them using a digital thermometer


----------



## crispman (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree with mik tbh. digi temp gauge is prob the best road to go down


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

As mike says, a thermometer is always needed to make sure the temps are correct as the thermostat dial is not acurate.


----------



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

always use thermometers with my stats.i have a stat that is spot on with temps but i will switch digital thermoter


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Dimmers are calibrated and tested manually before they are shipped. I would be more inclined (having just tested dozens of different digital thermometers for accuracy) to rely on the thermostat dial.
The only thing that can affect the accuracy is if the red cap on the knob has been moved.
To check, when turned fully anticlockwise the line on the red dial should line up with a dot on the bottom of the scale printed on the thermostat fascia.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Peter, do you supply the red caps from the knobs if they have come off?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

No Problem, just e mail me on [email protected] with your address and I'll post them out to you.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

peterf said:


> No Problem, just e mail me on [email protected] with your address and I'll post them out to you.


 Do you work for exo-terra or another company then? If so do you mind if I PM you with a question?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Do you work for exo-terra or another company then? If so do you mind if I PM you with a question?


 
I think there is a big clue in Peterf's email addy mate.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Mynki said:


> I think there is a big clue in Peterf's email addy mate.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::lol2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Awaiting you e mail JCZ!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

peterf said:


> No Problem, just e mail me on [email protected] with your address and I'll post them out to you.


Many Thanks Peter, email on it's way

Rgds


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

A couple have been posted to you. Line up fully anti clockwise with the dot at the bottom of the thermostat scale.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Again Thanks Peter :no1:


----------

